

Ask HN: Does mobiles supports websockets? - itsbits

I made a HTML5 game which runs fine in almost all pc web browsers. I also made a mobile version of the game but its not running in any of the browsers in Android&#x2F;iphone devices. Not able to debug deep but as i am using websockets i am thinking it may be the reason. Does they support?<p>PS: I tested the game in PC by changing dimensions  from Chrome dev tools. it was working the way i want but not in mobiles
======
almost
[http://caniuse.com/#search=websockets](http://caniuse.com/#search=websockets)

Looks like iPhone does but the Android browser doesn't. You may want to use a
library that provides fallbacks like [http://socket.io](http://socket.io)
which works fine on mobile (I'm using it on my new app at
[http://head2.me](http://head2.me) )

~~~
itsbits
thanks..the link helps...its websockets that causing issue...should have used
socket.io for basic websocket as well...looks so easy..i used Apache Web
Server..had to configure a lot to make it work for ws protocol...

